# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Обсуждение и развитие раздела 1С !!!

## kws

*Прошу в эту тему высказывать свои предложения и пожелания на счет развития раздела 1С*

Только предложения и пожелания должны быть конкретны и объективны !

----------


## kws

Никто не пишет по поводу этого раздела. 
Всех все устраивает ?
Или никто не хочет ничего менять ?

У меня предложение сделать тему насчет 1с 8.2
туда только ссылки, а отдельно сделать тему обсуждения и заказов.

Как вам такое ?

Активней, пожалуйста !!!

----------

vetalgve (04.03.2014)

----------


## vall

Я за то, чтобы разделить версии 8.1 и 8.2 (как ссылки так и темы обсуждения).

----------


## СветаОнила

Может обработки добавить, которых нет на ИТС в отдельную ветку? И разделение 8.1 и 8.2 было бы логичным.

----------


## тоа

Думаю было бы хорошо видеть отдельными разделами как 7.7 так и 8.1 и 8.2: темы, где обновления и конфигирации выкладывают сразу пачками (без обсуждения и типа прошу и дайте), для просьб тоже раздельчик отдельный, и для обсуджения. Или же сделать три подфорума 7.7, 8.1 и 8.2, и в каждом подфоруме сделать описаные выше разделы. Так же можно убрать прикрепленный первый пост из раздела конфигурации, в смысле чтобы он не отображался на второй третьей и т.д страницах, так как всегда можно перейти на первую страницу и посмотреть этот прикрепленный пост. И сделать по умолчанию "свернутым" список поблагодаривших, так как перебирая 100+ страниц, первый пост на каждой странице и список сказавших спасибо занимают иногда больше половины странички.

----------


## kws

Произошли небольшие изменения в темах. Как Вам такое расположение и названия тем ? Прошу высказать свое мнение. Спасибо.

----------


## Billi

Хорошо было бы и платформы разделить.

----------


## vmv

в новых прикрепленных разделах  
7.7
8.1
8.2

было бы удобно сделать логические подразделы
Платформы V*.*
Конфигурации V*.*
Инструменты V*.*
Книги V*.*
Видеокурсы V*.*
Ресурсы сети V*.*

Я так у себя для специалистов/пользователей сделал, расставил права и исчезла масса вопросов где что найти для соответсвующего лица - сами находят

----------


## zun-zun

Мне кажется можно добавить раздел описания 1с платформ/конфигураций, где простым языком изъяснить какую платформу в каком случае лучше ставить, и какую конфигу. Порядок обновления релизов. А также отличия релизов типа Проф, Базовая, Сетевая, SQL. А то прихдоится перерывать Интернет.

----------


## vmv

*zun-zun*, все это зависит исключительно от конфигурации вашего железа, финансовых возможностей вашей организации, уровня ваших специалистов, и т.д. т.е. от субъективных персональных факторов)

Очевидно, что этих факторов вагон и маленькая тележка, посему дать однозначные ответы в этом случае невозможно и бессмысленно.

Большинство указанных вами знаний можно получить в литературе из коробки для платформ.
Естественно, их нужно прочесть, а не искать в интернете готовые рецепты.

----------


## Vovanches

Предлагаю сделать ветку "Обработки 1С". А то инфостат и проклаб уже задолбали ограничениями...

----------


## SJ24

> Предлагаю сделать ветку "Обработки 1С".


Поддерживаю. И свои обработки кто-нибудь выложит, и ИТС ради одной обработки качать не придется

----------


## vmv

идея с обработками неплоха в принципе, но важно учитывать следующие моменты

1. она мало весят. это вроде как плюс, но с другой стороны минус)

2. тут выкладываются более менее стандартизированные вещи, как то релизы платформ, конфигураций, книги. Иными словами уже по заголовку выложенного понятно, что внутри)

В случае же обработок может быть написано "Программа пуска ракеты в космос",
а на самом деле внутри черти шо. На том же инфостаре для решения этой проблемы прикрутили скрин-шоты, оценки, комменты - чтобы по этим субъективным факторам судить, что внутри. Без этого раздел "обработки" тут просто забъют хламом без всякой возможности систематизации.

3. я уже молчу, что внутрь обработки можно при желании и казачка припаять.  

Вывод: трудно систематизировать хаос, т.е. софт всяк входящего:eek:.

----------


## johnsm123

> идея с обработками неплоха в принципе, но важно учитывать следующие моменты
> 
> 1. она мало весят. это вроде как плюс, но с другой стороны минус)
> 
> 2. тут выкладываются более менее стандартизированные вещи, как то релизы платформ, конфигураций, книги. Иными словами уже по заголовку выложенного понятно, что внутри)
> 
> В случае же обработок может быть написано "Программа пуска ракеты в космос",
> а на самом деле внутри черти шо. На том же инфостаре для решения этой проблемы прикрутили скрин-шоты, оценки, комменты - чтобы по этим субъективным факторам судить, что внутри. Без этого раздел "обработки" тут просто забъют хламом без всякой возможности систематизации.
> 
> ...


могу под обработки сделать отдельный сайт, хостинг есть, имя не проблема, может кто то хочет помочь?

----------


## dm71

поддерживаю идею - "обработки добавить, которых нет на ИТС в отдельную ветку? И разделение 8.1 и 8.2 было бы логичным." "Предлагаю сделать ветку "Обработки 1С"".

----------


## johnsm123

> поддерживаю идею - "обработки добавить, которых нет на ИТС в отдельную ветку? И разделение 8.1 и 8.2 было бы логичным." "Предлагаю сделать ветку "Обработки 1С"".


а хостинг резиновый у форума? и не получится так что тут будет просто свалка

----------


## Vovanches

> а хостинг резиновый у форума? и не получится так что тут будет просто свалка


Ну, дык, задача модераторов - не допустить этого... ;)

----------


## johnsm123

> Ну, дык, задача модераторов - не допустить этого... ;)


только нас всего двое тут и то не можем навести порядок, а все потому что некоторые ПРОСТО ЧИТАТЬ НЕ ХОТЯТ)))) ведь четко же прописаны правила и каждый день нарушения

----------


## raykom2010

Меня выкидывает раздел, как будто я не зарегистрирован. Что такое ?

----------


## suas1984

в новых прикрепленных разделах 
7.7
8.1
8.2

было бы удобно сделать логические подразделы
Платформы V*.*
Конфигурации V*.*
Инструменты V*.*
Книги V*.*
Видеокурсы V*.*
Ресурсы сети V*.*

----------


## UK63

> в новых прикрепленных разделах 
> 7.7
> 8.1
> 8.2
> 
> было бы удобно сделать логические подразделы
> Платформы V*.*
> Конфигурации V*.*
> Инструменты V*.*
> ...


Поддерживаю. Было бы намного удобнее.

----------


## chudyr

Считаю , что многим интересна была бы тема "Программируем в 1С-8"

----------


## kws

*chudyr*

Создавайте тему в соответствующем разделе, Вам же никто не запрещает.

----------


## Serg_F1

Вообще у меня есть небольшое пожелание:

При открытии темы у нас всегда сверху есть в списке последние релизы (или их обновления) хотелось бы их чаще обновлять, а то уже апрель месяц а там до сих пор лежат декабрьские прошлого года, в общем вот такое пожелание)))

----------


## ZERDOV

> в новых прикрепленных разделах
> 7.7
> 8.1
> 8.2
> 
> было бы удобно сделать логические подразделы
> Платформы V*.*
> Конфигурации V*.*
> Инструменты V*.*
> ...


Поддерживаю. Литературу и дополнения иногда трудновато искать перелопачивая результаты поиска.

----------


## LetGetMoney

Предлагаю во всех разделах 1С Предприятия 7.7 - 8.2, наряду с попрошайкой, релизами конфигураций, вывести подраздел платформа. Сейчас этот раздел хрен найдёшь =(((

вобщем я присоединяюсь к vmv в этом плане.

----------


## vovchicnn

Предыдущие послания не читал. Лень. Моё мнение: сюда все лезут за халявой. А мне бы хтелось реально работать! Вопрос к админу: надо упростить размещегие продукции для разработчиков (я, когда хочу что-то выложить,...), и скачку готовой продукции для бухов. Они не могут качнуть понравившуеся вещь. 
С уважеением, Владимир.

----------


## КЮМ

Сори :blush: господа, незнаю куда написать.
Пытаюсь найти и установить "1С Упрощенка" 
не помню уже откуда скачал "Accounting82_2.0.17.6_setup.exe" оказалось это не программа, а файлы конфигурации (шаблоны насколько я понял)
А Саму прогу последнюю 8.2 откуда взять, где сам движитель так сказать-то  искатьИ?

Строго не судите, я вообще ни разу с 1С не сталкивался. просто когда стал искать программу, понял что 1С из всего имеющегося ПО, наиболее подходящий вариант, требования были следующие:
ИПэшек - 5 штук. (У всех упрощенка: 3 на 5%, а 3 на 15%)
КФХ - 1 штук
все это должно быть в одной взвимосвязанной базе т.к. общие контрагенты и взаимоотношения.
+ зарплата по простому варианту (без больничных и пр. заморочек)
+ отчетность везде согласно норм и правил
+ учет сырья (товара) на складе
+ движение денег касса и банк
+ возможность аналитики по периодам, товарам, контрагентам

на сколько я понял 1С Упрощенка это все может, я правильно понял или ошибаюсьИ

----------


## bvn_kam

Думаю можно добавить раздел КНИГИ! Будет очень актуально!
Особенно по платформе 8.2

----------


## qwertylion

Я бы предложил разбить тему "1С:Предприятие 8.2 (общие вопросы-ответы, обсуждения)" на подгруппы, например Управление торговлей 11, это даст возможность более близкого общения с людьми одной тематики.

----------


## alex_vag

Хорошо было бы создать раздел именно для обучения программированию под 7.7, 8.1, 8.2 и заливать туда тонны софта. А то действительно пока в инете найдешь что нужное...

----------


## s123

Доброго времени суток.

А вот, я бы, предложил некоторые разделы типа "Варез" скрыть! Да и еще запретить поисковым машинам кешировать и индексировать так же некоторые разделы. Береженого, бог бережет!

----------


## Nekii

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> А вот, я бы, предложил некоторые разделы типа "Варез" скрыть! Да и еще запретить поисковым машинам кешировать и индексировать так же некоторые разделы. Береженого, бог бережет!


Ага. И как сюда будут люди попадать? Вёбмастеру то нужно хостинг оправдывать, а доля поискового трафика я думаю достаточно весома. Задайтесь вопросом: как вы сюда попали?

----------


## Nekii

А может в попытках навести порядок на форуме можно оттолкнуться от сайта: http://rarus.ru/1c8/ 
Взять и расположить ветки на форуме по такому типу.

----------


## Nekii

А есть у кого-нибудь "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление Автотранспортом" и "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" для 1С Предприятие 8.2. Если у кого-нибудь есть, скиньте на почту ссылку или лучше тут выложите. southhils@gmail.com

----------


## s123

> Ага. И как сюда будут люди попадать? Вёбмастеру то нужно хостинг оправдывать, а доля поискового трафика я думаю достаточно весома. Задайтесь вопросом: как вы сюда попали?


А как на другие варезные форумы народ попадает? И вы хоть раз видели как на других варезных форумах контент прячется? Лучше будет если всех высветят, хотите, что бы много хороших голов полетело? в том числе и владельца форума? Лично я, если, такого решения не примется больше тут ни чего выкладывать не буду. Береженого бог бережет.

----------


## Zokerr

Кто - нибудь работает в терминальном режиме ... После переходана платформу 8-х страшно тормозит ...МОжет как повлиять можно... разогнать там её или просто уменьшить время обработки и загрузки. Установлен Serv-2003

----------


## s123

> Кто - нибудь работает в терминальном режиме ... После переходана платформу 8-х страшно тормозит ...МОжет как повлиять можно... разогнать там её или просто уменьшить время обработки и загрузки. Установлен Serv-2003


В общем то вы не в ту тему обратились. Надо вот такие вопросы задавать в теме *1С:Предприятие 8.1 (общие вопросы-ответы, обсуждения)* или *1С:Предприятие 8.2 (общие вопросы-ответы, обсуждения)*  в зависимости от платформы. Причин тормозов может быть много, начинать надо с анализа сервера, какие службы крутятся, сколько пользователей обращается к ресурсу, достаточно ли памяти, анализировать сетевой трафик и так далее. Вообще 1Сv8.х довольно ресурсоёмкое приложение, поэтому я всем рекомендую в таких случаях, переходить на SQL-версию.

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! Примиримся!
Всё, вышесказанное - ВАЖНО! Постараюсь смотреть со стороны: и как пользозователь, со стороны  администраторов сайта:
1. Как пользователь: хочу здесь видеть нормальные, хорошие форумы (без хамства и прочего), как со стороны разработчиков, так и со стороны бухов. Это НИКАК не противоречит законодательству. Кроме этого, хотелось бы видеть ссылочки и на Конфы и пр. софт.
2. Господа пользователи! Вы догадываюсь, подозреваете, что Администрации сайта совсем не нравится здесь размещение ЯВНО незаконных ссылок (например, на релизы 1С). Поэтому, моё предложение: здесь размещать свои разработки (пусть нам Администрация поможет!). А уж когда кому-то что надо... Здесь дураков нет... можно и совет спросить (в личку), подскажут! Если я не прав, поясните! Всё равно буду писать в Администрацию, как толком сформулирую предлжение.

----------


## vovchicnn

Нет. Ты попал... У Server 2003 ? Я так понял, он у тебя и есть сервер БД? (Бывают случаи, когда файловый и терминальный серверы - разные!!!)
Если работаете через терминалку - считай: каждый пользователь (силами сервера) открывает прогу (1С). Дальше объяснять не надо: она на Servere открыта столько, сколько пользователей, умнож на количество... Для 8-ки...И? Нормально. Надеюсь, понятно: ты Server перегрузил: если бы он просто файл-сервером, (т.е. обработка ифы выполнялась бы на машине клиента), сервер не вис бы (однако, при этом другие косяки (скорость сети и производительность ящиков пользователей)). 
Чё долго болтать: даст тебе начальство на НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ СЕРВАК, все проблемы решены, нет - реорганизуй (перераспределяй нагрузку) по имеющейся.
Мне приятно на эту тему общаться. пиши.

----------


## FileGun

Кажется, ветка умерла, но я напишу свое IMHO. Было бы интересно узнать примеры удачной работы 1С в полностью
 бесплатном окружении, собранные в одном разделе форума.  То есть: единственная проприетарная программа только сама 1С.
Вариант1: работа клиента 1С под Wine (не Etersoft, а обычный)
Вариант2: работа с сервером 1С 8.2 (Linux+Postgres/DB2+Apache) через web-интерфейс. 
Со вторым я так и не понял, в стандартной конфигурации ВСЕ формы будут работать или это не гарантируется?

----------


## segabu

*FileGun,* пройдите вот сюда: http://1clinux.org/ ибо тема линукса велика и бесполезна в практике.
Нормальный руководитель ИТ-отдела не даст использовать ненадёжное ПО (например, не-Этерсофтовый wine).

----------


## FileGun

Хорошая ссылка. Спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> Нормальный руководитель ИТ-отдела не даст использовать ненадёжное ПО (например, не-Этерсофтовый wine).


т.е. Вы считаете что *nix системы ненадежны для применения в бизнес секторе? а как например хостинг? провайдинг? и я например лично наблюдаю два предприятия которые на линуксе гоняют сервер 1с в связке с постгри....причем одно это мебельная фабрика, второе завод

----------


## lsd_777

Хотелось бы увидеть отдельную тему по эмуляторам, патчам и способам "лечения" продуктов 1С 8.2. Сам неделю из форумов не вылазил, думал,всё, безнадежная затея! Но с мира по нитке насобирал информации по 1с сервер х64, теперь все пашет как часы. Уверен, что для гостей и новичков, эта тема будет очень полезной!!!

----------


## bvn_kam

Доброго всем времени суток хотелось бы видить ветку литература.  а от нее сделать многоуровневую разбивку на версии платформ,  и соответственно и конфигурации к ним. т.е. зашел в ветку вижу Платформа 8.2. ---- кликаю по ссылке и тут вот тебе поажулйсто Бухучет для бюджета, ЗУП и т д, "когда все попорядку и юзеру понятно" :))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Vlad_12

Всем доброго дня, добавьте раздел 1С Предприятие 8.3 иначе платформу 8.3 пришлось пихать в 8.2
и перенесите плиз туда сообщение о новой платформе со страницы
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page29

----------


## vovchicnn

*Vlad_12*,
здесь вообще платформа 8.3 не открыта... Предложи ЭТО, а потом обсудим...

---------- Post added at 00:05 ---------- Previous post was at 00:03 ----------

Да, пойду по форуму погудяю....

----------


## Vlad_12

> *Vlad_12*,
> здесь вообще платформа 8.3 не открыта... Предложи ЭТО, а потом обсудим...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00:05 ---------- Previous post was at 00:03 ----------
> 
> Да, пойду по форуму погудяю....


что значит не открыта?
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D0%B5-8.3

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! дайте ссылку на платформу 8.3!!! Please! Если сам найду - поделюсь!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Господа! дайте ссылку на платформу 8.3!!! Please! Если сам найду - поделюсь!


да пожалуйста, ссылка от 22.07.2012 в этой ветке

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D0%B5-8.3




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

Alex_58 (01.03.2014)

----------


## Vlad_12

*kws*, организуйте раздел по платформу 8.3, плиз
а то кто - то с матами ищет и найти не может

----------

boardru (05.01.2014)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

А что случилось с разделом "Важно: Типовые конфигурации, регламентированные отчеты для Украины. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!" И?
Нельзя добавлять комментарии и новых сообщений нет! :(

----------


## downtaun

Да вообще почти нигде ответы не появляются - передел власти что ли :)

----------


## boardru

Что с разделом: 
Форум -> Форум 1С -> Полезные ссылки для скачивания -> 1С Предприятие 8.2 -> 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!
? не могу добавить сообщение, выдает Датабаза эрор!

----------


## Alsu888

почему поиск не работает, не могу найти конфигурацию для автосервиса, выдает что ничего не найдено, но я точно знаю что кто то выкладывал эту конфигурацию!!!

----------


## downtaun

> *kws*, организуйте раздел по платформу 8.3, плиз
> а то кто - то с матами ищет и найти не может


Поддерживаю, пора создать. т.к. новые версии Розницы 2,1 и бухгалтерии 3 работают только на платформе 8.3

----------


## SpiritBad

Уже давно пора 8.3! Администрация просим...

----------


## vovchicnn

Давно пора ВСЕ платформы 8.х похоронить и вернуться на 7.7! Это стабильная, скоростная и надёжная платформа, которая умеет всё, что 8.х, ну, может, кроме анимации. Не представляю ситуёвины, когда ПРЕДПРИЯТИЮ это надо, чай, не в игрушки играют! Просто конторе 1с надо что-то продавать, потому и пишут навые конфы ТОЛЬКО под новые платформы.

----------


## panver

Что с разделами где выкладывают ссылки на конфигурацииИ!!

----------


## MaxHell

Да, блин, куда делся "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!"И?

----------


## Ukei

Господа, держим себя в руках. Давая в паблике ссылки на аналогичные сайты, вы подманиваете туда ту же беду, из-за которой тут снесли темы с линками. Вопрос об этичности реклами конкурента даже не обсуждается. Хотите помочь страждущим - пишите им в личку.

----------

SmallGod12 (04.03.2014), vetalgve (04.03.2014)

----------


## gobben

Подскажите, где теперь ветка:
forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/10891-1С-Предприятие-7.х.-конфигурации-для-России-2.-ТОЛЬКО-ССЫЛКИ-!!!
ИИ?
Откуда можно скачать конфигурации 7.7 ?

----------


## Ukei

*gobben*, ответил в ЛС.

----------


## Виктор Кук

*Ukei*, - ответьте и мне ЛС, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Виктор Кук*, ответил.

----------


## nurkevich

Ребят, и мне в личку плз киньте! СПС!

----------


## fenfenfen

Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## Jckbr

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!


И мне в личку пожалуйсита киньте!

----------


## Ukei

*nurkevich*,
*fenfenfen*,
*Jckbr*, ответил в ЛС.

----------


## Люлькалапулька

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!


 И мне пожалуйста в ЛС

----------


## Зирочка

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!


И мне если можно, заранее спасибо!

----------


## alex125it

и мне в личку, если не затруднит, заранее спасибо

----------


## andrebs

и мне, пожалуйста!

----------


## ponytail

Добрый день!
И мне, пожалуйста, тему с конфигурациями для 7.7.
Спасибо!

----------


## SergProfSA

Можно и мне тоже написать :confused:


> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## Gela

И мне в ЛС, пожалуйста!

----------


## 7990779

И мне в ЛС, пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

Ответил всем.

----------

SergProfSA (05.03.2014)

----------


## Sashkosleep

И мне пожалуйста в ЛС...
Заранее спасибо...  :)

----------


## Седой

Здравствуйте. Если не затруднит скиньте в личку пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурации для 7.7
Спасибо.

----------


## ovkustova

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, скиньте в личку ссылку на конфигурации для 7.7 ЗиК

----------


## yozik

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!


 Также очень прошу ссылку. Огромная вам благодарность заранее!

----------


## freetype

Здравствуйте, присоединяюсь к вопросу о поиске темы со ссылками =)

----------


## Axcell80

Здравствуйте, присоединяюсь к вопросу о поиске темы со ссылками =)

----------


## Chickman

Пожалуйста, тему с конфигурациями для 7.7. и мне тоже.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

Все дружно проверяем ЛС.

----------

yozik (06.03.2014)

----------


## sashik1975

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!


И мне в личку пожалуйста киньте!

----------


## Santa4527

Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## Velox

Здравствуйте, присоединяюсь к вопросу о поиске темы со ссылками! Заранее спасиб!!!

----------


## 57557

Дружно проверили! А там ничего нет :-(((

----------


## Eihwerd

Будьте добры мне также сообщить в ЛС, каким образом теперь добираться до конфигов))

----------


## megabober

Будьте добры сообщить в ЛС, каким образом теперь добираться до обновления платформы и конфигураций.

----------


## zf0rce

Привет. Подскажите где теперь найти ветку "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!"?

----------


## Semper

Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## Marie

Тот же самый вопрос: где теперь можно найти ветку "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России"? Спасибо заранее...

----------


## nitskel

подскажите ссылочку на ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!
буду весьма признателен)

----------


## tds2000

Присоединяюсь :) Где теперь ссылки на конфигурации? Можно в ЛС.

----------


## ketrin

Подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылочку на ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## ALM1959

Пожалуйста, тему с конфигурациями для 7.7. и мне тоже.
Спасибо!

----------


## dimvik

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ArAnAt

Пожалуйста скиньте ссылки на 1с Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. Бухгалтерия предприятия. Спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## LukutinS

Добрый день как и все нуждаюсь в теме "Конфигурации 7.7" и 8.2 можно в ЛС

----------


## Abaza

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста в личку и мне ссылки для 7.7 и 8.2. Спасибо!

----------


## Blindgarry

Здравствуйте, скиньте, пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылки на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2 - Спасибо )))

----------


## Pushik

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## feliks

Добрый день. Дайте ссылку на скачивание релизов для России. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alkulib

Добрый день. Дайте ссылку на скачивание релизов и платформы для России. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ivankuz85

Пожалуйста, тему с конфигурациями для 7.7.
Спасибо!

----------


## hallplayd

Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылкой на тему с конфигурациями для 7.7.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nalmir

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alex_58

И мне в личку пожалуйста. 7.7 и 8.2 Спасибо!

----------


## рей

И мне в личку пожалуйста. 7.7 и 8.2 Спасибо!

----------


## Cinderella

Пожалуйста, тему с конфигурациями для 7.7. и мне тоже.
Спасибо!

----------


## Труляля

Подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылочку на ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Primus_vlg

Добрый день! Уважаемые модераторы, скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России в ЛС. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## velosk

День. Скиньте в ЛС инфу по ссылкам для конфигураций 8.2 для России. Спасибо

----------


## MWalker

присоединяюсь к просьбам: скинуть в ЛС ссылку, где можно конфигурации теперь найти

----------


## Владимир_71

Мне тоже ссылку на 7.7 и 8.2

----------


## SamaraDim

Пожалуйста, тему с конфигурациями для 7.7. мне в личку
Спасибо большое!

----------


## guzka

Присоединяюсь к просьбам. Где теперь можно найти ссылки на конфигурации для 7.7 и 8?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lumboff

И мне в личку пожалуйста. 7.7 и 8.2 Спасибо!

----------


## WhiteFlower

Добрый день!
И мне дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку на 8.2.
Спасибо!

----------


## antalsin

Будьте добры ссылку на тему с конфигурациями для 8.2(8.3) и платформу. Спасибо.

----------


## velana

Добрый день! Уважаемые модераторы, скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже ссылку  на 7.7 и 8.2 1С Предприятия конфигурации для России в ЛС. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alvenav

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Маша Доошенко

Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## ovena

Тоже интересует ветка 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nol2631

Здраствуйте! Уважаемые модераторы, скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже ссылку на 7.7 и 8.2 1С Предприятия конфигурации для России в ЛС. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Owen

И мне пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## freesoft

Здраствуйте! Уважаемые модераторы, скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже ссылку на 7.7 1С Предприятие конфигурации для России в ЛС. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ftup

И мне пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Axel_Storm

Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо! Очень нужно!

----------


## admer

для 8.2 и 8.3 плиз

----------


## era2000

> Здраствуйте! Уважаемые модераторы, скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже ссылку на 7.7 и 8.2 1С Предприятия конфигурации для России в ЛС. Заранее спасибо.


Присоединяюсь. Скиньте, пжста.

----------


## nguninb

и мне, плиз.

----------


## inkvl

присоединяюсь к просьбам: скинуть в ЛС ссылку, где можно конфигурации теперь найти

----------


## vic17

И мне пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Gransan

Добрый день! пожалуйста уважаемые модераторы можете в ЛС написать ссылочку, где теперь можно найти "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ" Заранее благодарю Вас.

----------


## varmau

Куда раздел с типовыми конфигурациями для России делся, неужели уже и сюда мусора добрались?

----------


## nightgale

Добрый день! пожалуйста уважаемые модераторы можете в ЛС написать ссылочку, где теперь можно найти "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ" Заранее благодарю Вас.

----------


## igorzh

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Router

Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Мне тоже, пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку на "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ"

----------


## ALLeXNS

+1. Очень прошу и мне, пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку на "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ"

----------


## HeadMade

кто знает где найти "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ".
Подскажите пожалуйста...

----------


## mokkka

> Добрый день! пожалуйста уважаемые модераторы можете в ЛС написать ссылочку, где теперь можно найти "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ" Заранее благодарю Вас.


+ мне тоже.  очень надо. заранее спасибо.

----------


## vikruchkoff

Добрый день! пожалуйста уважаемые модераторы можете в ЛС написать ссылочку, где теперь можно найти "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ" Заранее благодарю Вас.

----------


## dukm

> *gobben*, ответил в ЛС.


Ukei, будьте добры и мне в ЛС ответьте про ветку. Заранее большее человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## Zulu

Подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылочку на ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## ST208

> Добрый день! пожалуйста уважаемые модераторы можете в ЛС написать ссылочку, где теперь можно найти "1С: Предприятие конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ" Заранее благодарю Вас.


+ мне тоже. очень надо. заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## trunk777

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TrueMage

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо! Очень нужно!


Будьте так добры! Заранее благодарен.

----------


## sirius-s

Странные тут Администраторы.
Причину сноса тем не обьясняют. Народ валом валит с форума, а им наплевать.

----------


## Ukei

*sirius-s*, причину удаления тем Вы должны понимать сами, не маленький. А администрация форума вправе свои действия не комментрировать, согласитесь.

----------


## Fedor-v

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.
+1

----------


## Heroboetz

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо.

----------


## krizvan

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## zas2004

и мне в личку плиз... тут кстати писал кто-то про другой сайт, но тему тож снесли

----------


## NWsFF

И мне скиньте, пожалуйста

----------


## poolk

Скиньте, пожалуйста, в личку тоже ссылку на тему.

----------


## Serfir0876

пожалуйста, ссылочку на ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Help-1C

*poolk*,*Serfir0876* и все кто ищет - тут нашел похожее. Там есть ссылки. Вот здесь - www.nado.in

----------


## fool_chainik

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## Shizanysa

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.:D

----------


## Luser

Если Возможно В ЛС ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## darky1984

и мне если можно ссылочку

----------


## m1m1

Если Возможно В ЛС ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## uninastya

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GaneKaletova

Скиньте, пожалуйста в ЛС ссылку на 1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России, большое спасибо!

----------


## PearlFisher

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России" или "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## DeAtto

Будьте любезны, тоже.  Спасибо.

----------


## Zuhra01

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России". Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## t-a-v

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России" или "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## aleksandrinka

можно в ЛС тоже ссылочку на конфигурации 7.7
спасибо

----------


## rh001

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## medved_kot

> Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!


Можно мне такую же ссылку. Спасибо!

----------


## h0201

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России" или "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## Astrey

Очень нужна ссылка на тему. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Dr.ZIG

Обращаюсь с той же проблемой: просьба дать ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## andrey934

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России" или "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## aj24

Мне тоже в ЛС скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## jlev

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо
это же по 7.7
а так же ссылки на платформы 7.7 и 8.2

если можно в ЛС

Спасибо!!!!

----------


## gotya

И мне, пожалуйста, ссылки на платформы 8.2 и 8.3 в ЛС.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## smile.nata

Добрый день. Дайте ссылку на скачивание релизов и платформ для России. Заранее спасибо! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО. за ранее спасибо

----------


## marinkashi

если можно в ЛС, пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на скачивание релизов и платформ 7.7 и 8.2 для России. Заранее Большое спасибо

----------


## pskent

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## one

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже, пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылки на на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России"

----------


## lzn09

Здравствуйте! А мне можно, пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылку на "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России"? Спасибо.

----------


## nikolas199

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России".

----------


## deenoize

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже, пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылки на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России"

----------


## woodwalker

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылки на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России" очень нужно.

----------


## SSServis

Доброго времени суток! Напишите пожалуйста в ЛС где теперь можно найти ветку 1С Предприятие .только ссылки.
Заранее благодарна!

----------


## MrShadow

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылки на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России"!
Почему убрали-то? Одна из самых нужных веток.

----------


## mshka77

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Спасибо

----------


## khoy

Присоединяюсь... Тоже хотелось бы ссылки на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Спасибо...

----------


## prezidiums

Доброго здравия! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылочкой на столь популярную тему! :)

----------


## xer0x

Присоединяюсь к пожеланиям ссылки в личку на конфиги для 8.2, заранее благодарю.

----------


## Dmitry_Zhalnin

Большая просьба дать и мне ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## Aligator25

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста, в ЛС ссылки на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России"!

----------


## ViperPST

Уважаемые админы, подскажите пожалуйста или дайте доступ и ссылки к веткам форума, пропавшим из виду в конце февраля сего года, по тематике обновлений платформ и конфигураций 1С.

----------


## alex_mobi

Доброго дня! Пожалуйста дайте в ЛС ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России"

----------


## Vaterness

Обращаюсь с той же проблемой: просьба дать ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## kapashka

Добрый день! Просьба дать ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России". Огромное спасибо, заранее!

----------


## sergkon

Присоединяюсь: "просьба дать ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России" и "1С Предприятия 7.7 конфигурации для России".

----------


## 1exan

Пожалуйста скиньте в личку ссылку на "1С Предприятия 8.2 конфигурации для России"

----------


## Al-Ni-S

Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста в личку, где теперь располагаются темы по конфигурациям

----------


## freest555

присоединяюсь к многочисленным просьбам. очень хотелось бы вернуть доступ к обновлениям конфигураций для России

----------


## pml

Добрый день! Присоединяюсь к многочисленным пожеланиям 7.7+8.2 для России

----------


## Sir_Antonio

все просят я тоже попрошу :) вдруг и правда раздают полезные ссылки )

"Присоединяюсь к многочисленным пожеланиям 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для России"

----------


## vp0969

И мне тоже можно ссылочку Предприятие 8.3 конфигурации для России

----------


## avt911259

Присоединяюсь к многочисленным пожеланиям 
И мне можно тоже ссылочку 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для России.
Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## kitpazan

Добрый день! Присоединяюсь к многочисленным пожеланиям 7.7+8.2 для России

----------


## Sayrus73

скиньте сылочку в ЛС плиз
на 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для России.
Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## shf

и мне прошу в личку ссылку на 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для России.
Спасибо!

----------


## ManOfSteel

Всем доброго дня!
Можно тоже ссылочку на конфы 7.7+8.2+8.3, ну и на платформы восьмерошные тоже не помешает.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## zubek

Здравствуйте, можно и мне ссылку на платформу 8,2 и конфигурации для России.

----------


## nb6321

скиньте сылочку в ЛС плиз
на 7.7 конфигурации для России.
Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## Alen55

> скиньте сылочку в ЛС плиз
> на 7.7 конфигурации для России.
> Заранее Спасибо!!!


*Здесь* в шапке

----------


## alexkuzmin

Здравствуйте, мне бы тоже ссылочку на конфы 8.2 и 8.3 для РФ, плз. в ЛС. 
Премного благодарен!

----------


## IgorPME

Добрый день, просто пишу под этим ником.  Хочу поделиться мнением насчет программы 1с 8.3.Для работы  с программой надо памяти в 2 раза больше.Сколько работаю главным бухгалтером стаж 20 лет ,после 7.7 хуже бухгалтерской программы не видела,не знаю на кого расчитана, но версия 8.2 была лучше , эта программа разводка на деньги.Если даже бухгалтерскую справку понадобилось  1,5 часа сделать не знала где  найти,где формировать,думала, что аналитики добавят.Сделали не понятно,что . После работы в "оракле",1с 8.3  в смысле аналитики полная ж....а.Все таки хочется спросить разработчиков, на кого это расчитано! И интерфейс неудобный.

----------

kisatts (16.04.2014)

----------


## olegs2004

> Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ. Заранее Большое спасибо!


мне в личку плз киньте! СПС!

----------


## swoi

"Присоединяюсь к многочисленным пожеланиям 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для России"

----------


## Luser

> Добрый день, просто пишу под этим ником.  Хочу поделиться мнением насчет программы 1с 8.3.Для работы  с программой надо памяти в 2 раза больше.Сколько работаю главным бухгалтером стаж 20 лет ,после 7.7 хуже бухгалтерской программы не видела,не знаю на кого расчитана, но версия 8.2 была лучше , эта программа разводка на деньги.Если даже бухгалтерскую справку понадобилось  1,5 часа сделать не знала где  найти,где формировать,думала, что аналитики добавят.Сделали не понятно,что . После работы в "оракле",1с 8.3  в смысле аналитики полная ж....а.Все таки хочется спросить разработчиков, на кого это расчитано! И интерфейс неудобный.


Как на кого? Конечно же на господ руководителей фирмы 1С, которые видимо никак не могут достроить себе виллу на Карибах или в Майами.

----------


## kisatts

На самом деле отзыв конструктивный, вот прямо спасибо  IgorPME.
Уже 2 недели размышляю над тем, чтобы до 8.3 обновиться. Теперь не буду!

----------


## GanjaGod

Присоединяюсь к многочисленнымм просьбам! Пришлите пожалуйста и мне в ЛС "Конфигурации для РОССИИ 8.2"

----------


## Mikrop

> Присоединяюсь к многочисленным пожеланиям 
> И мне можно тоже ссылочку 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для России.
> Заранее Спасибо!!!


День добрый! Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Хотя мне бы только 8.2

----------


## steplton

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на конф.для России (8.2)

----------


## furdi4

Добрый день где можно взять 1С Предприятия 8.3 конфигурации для России?

----------


## Lenson

Добрый день! Подскажите ,пожалуйста, ссылочку на 1С Предприятия 7.7+8.2+8.3 конфигурации для Украины.
Зараннее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## сантехник

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на конфигурации для России для 8.2

----------


## Berlin

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста где сейчас находится тема "1С типовые кофигурации для Украины. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ"?

----------


## relmvk

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия проф для России для 8.2 от 2.034 до 2.044

----------


## Ольга88

Добрый день!.
Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку Конфигурации для РОССИИ 8.2, 8.3
Спасибо

----------


## burner98

Кому нибудь присылают или нетИ?

----------


## Alex93

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите где сейчас находится тема "1С типовые кофигурации для Украины. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ"?

----------


## postrel

> Добрый день!.
> Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку Конфигурации для РОССИИ 8.2, 8.3
> Спасибо


и мне, заранее благодарен

----------


## iga7201

Добрый день!.
Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку Конфигурации для КАЗАХСТАНА 7.7, 8.2, 8.3
Заранее большое Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

Ответил всем в ЛС.

----------


## dmitryx

Доброго времени суток. И мне подскажите пожалуйста, где сейчас находится тема "1С типовые кофигурации для Украины. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ"?

----------


## Rashid80

Подскажите пожалуйста, где взять последние конфигурации для России и платформы (включая x64)?

----------


## vitalk

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, где сейчас находится тема "1С типовые кофигурации для Украины. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ"?

----------


## d1mkaseo

1С 8.2 типовые кофигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ, скиньте пожалуйста где сейчас находятся ссылки. Буквально неделю назад видел в шапке попрашайки мартовский диск, а сейчас пусто. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

Ответил всем в личку.

----------


## olga_

И мне тоже можно ссылочку Предприятие 8.3 конфигурации для России ?

----------


## Ребенок

Добрый день, хорошо бы еще отделить ветку и по 1с:8.3

----------


## RAJ62

Здравствуйте!
А можно ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России и на платформу?

----------


## МоняКабелуччи

тоже хочу получить в личку!

----------


## voffffka

1С 8.2, 7.7 типовые кофигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ, скиньте пожалуйста где сейчас находятся ссылки. . Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

Дружно проверяем личку.

----------


## konodin

Добрый день, тоже прошу ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ ДЛЯ Украины. Пж. В личку.

----------


## Опарыш

ребята, мне для России ссылку

----------


## Driverin

*Ukei*

Можно в личку ссылку на конфигурации для России и ссылку на платформу 8.3.
Спасибо.

----------


## a.belchev

Добрый день, прошу написать в личку ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ ДЛЯ Украины. Спасибо

----------


## hexhex

Добрый день. Можно ссылку на конфигурации для России. Спасибо.

----------


## AlexTheWolf

Доброго всем времени суток. 

Подскажите пожалуйста где теперь можно найти ветку 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ?

----------


## Ukei

Ответил всем просившим в личку.

----------

Driverin (26.04.2014)

----------


## ns5

Добрый день, подскажите где теперь "Только ссылки для Украины"
Спасибо

----------


## p20066

Присоединяюсь к многочисленнымм просьбам! Пришлите пожалуйста и мне в ЛС "Конфигурации для РОССИИ 8.2"

----------


## antonmina

Интересуют ссылки для УТ 8.2 и 8.3.
Куда это они делись... :confused:
Спасибо.

----------


## wizardss

Добрый день! 
Просьба прислать в ЛС ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины.
Зараннее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

Проверяем личку.

----------


## sa2001

Здравствуйте!
А можно ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России и на платформу? 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## senstemp

Привет, а можно и мне ссылочку на конфы для Украины. спс

----------


## Ukei

Смотрим личку.

----------


## Quint

> Здравствуйте!
> А можно ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России и на платформу? 
> Заранее спасибо.


Присоединяюсь

----------


## avavadim

Добрый день! 
Просьба прислать в ЛС ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины.
 Зараннее огромное спасибо.

----------


## stydent1979

Добрый день а где теперь 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ?

----------


## taramin200

Добрый день, я тоже нуждаюсь в ссылке на конфигурации 1С! Скиньте мне, пожалуйста!

----------


## Aleksey_A

Доброго всем!
А можно ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России и на платформу и мне тоже?
Заранее большущее спасибо.

----------


## Flagman1794

7.7 1 конфигурация нужна на бухгалтерию ОСНО проф и УСН проф

----------


## Thunder_ESA

Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 нужен последний релиз: "Типовая конфигурация редакция 2 Проф.	7.70.346"
куда-то все ссылки тут пропали, поделитесь, у кого есть.

----------


## fansamp

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылки на конфигурации 8.3, если они еще есть...

----------


## tarvv

А можно ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России.

----------


## E_E_S

Добрый день! 
Просьба прислать в ЛС ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины.
Зараннее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

Все дружно проверяем личку.

----------


## dbuldysko

Всем, здравствуйте!
Помогите с ссылками на конфигурации для России.
Спасибо большое.

----------


## EvgenVEcom

Здравствуйте!
А можно ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России и на платформу? 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## odessainsane

и мне в лс плиз ссылки на конфы для Украины под 8.2

----------


## catherine

И мне, пожалуйста, ссылки для конфигураций 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины в лс

----------


## sinoptik

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где теперь ссылки на конфигурации для Украины 7.7 ?

----------


## Ukei

Дружно смотрим в личке.

----------


## Monolit

Прошу и мне ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 и 7.7 для Украины.
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## lex2707

И мне, пожалуйста, ссылки для конфигураций 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины в лс

----------


## satellite_55

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## vengeralex

Прошу и мне ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 и 7.7 для Украины в ЛС.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

Написал всем в личку.

----------


## perl

Добрый вечер. И мне подскажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас находятся ссылки на конфигурации для Украины 8.2. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Ranofer

Добрый вечер.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылки на конфигурации 7.7 для России.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kudlach

Пора уже и 8.3 выделить отдельно

----------


## Ukei

Ответил всем в личку.

----------


## Sergey-p9

Скинте пожалуйста ссылку для РФ на установку (обновление) 1С Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.026) УСН ред. 1.3 проф.. У меня последняя 7.70.226.

----------


## elaz

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на обновления Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.2 2.0.15.5 и отчетность для 7.7 14q1002

----------


## Ukei

Отписался всем в личку.

----------

relmvk (29.04.2014)

----------


## Iroquez

и мне плиз отчетность...

----------


## telonius1

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

Проверяем личку.

----------

telonius1 (30.04.2014)

----------


## buba_sm

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на обновления Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.2 2.0.15.5 и отчетность для 7.7 14q1002


 И мне пожалуйста

----------


## vovchicnn

> *Здесь* в шапке


Ссылочка-то нерабочая!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Ссылочка-то нерабочая!!!


Так это ж когда было? Сейчас *последние обновы по 7.7 от 30.04.2014* можно здесь глянуть

----------

Alen55 (05.05.2014)

----------


## mrcreator

Можно ссылочку на дистрибутив УТП для Казахстана?

и куда делась ветка с Казахстанскими конфигурациями?

----------


## mrcreator

и еще дистрибутив бухгалтерии 2.0.15.5

----------


## Драмба

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, пришлите ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины.

----------


## probamp

Добрый день!

Пожалуйста, пришлите ссылку на конфигурации 7.7 и 8.2 для Украины и ссылку на платформы 8.2 и 8.3

----------


## Ukei

*Драмба*,
*Драмба*,

 - Ответил в личку.

----------


## konodin

вечер добрый. и мне ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## pav82

Прошу и мне ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 и 7.7 для Украины.где сейчас находятся ссылки на конфигурации для Украины 8.2. Заранее благодарю. 
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## Lyubeman

Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на комплект отчётности (300 форма, 1 квартал 2014 года) для 1С 7.7!

----------


## vovvvvvv

Прошу и мне ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 и 7.7 для Украины.где сейчас находятся ссылки на конфигурации для Украины 8.2. Заранее благодарю.
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## Lyubeman

> Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на комплект отчётности (300 форма, 1 квартал 2014 года) для 1С 7.7!


Для Казахстана!

----------


## vovvvvvv

Прошу и мне ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 и 7.7 для Украины.где сейчас находятся ссылки на конфигурации для Украины 8.2. Заранее благодарю.
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## t-a-v

Пожалуйста скиньте ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## ole4ka79

И мне пожалуйста скиньте ссылку на 1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! Заранее спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> И мне пожалуйста скиньте ссылку на *1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!* Заранее спасибо


Тема закрыта по требованию правообладателя (т.е. *1С*)

----------


## ole4ka79

а где тогда взять обновления для 1с 8.2 ЗУП  редакция 2.5.78.1 мне они так нужны отчет в пфр горит

----------


## vitamina

> а где тогда взять обновления для 1с 8.2 ЗУП  редакция 2.5.78.1 мне они так нужны отчет в пфр горит


Зарплата и управление персоналом (Обновления):

2.5.79.4 скачать

2.5.80.2 скачать

----------

ole4ka79 (15.05.2014)

----------


## kudlach

"vitamina превысил(а) максимальный объём сохранённых личных сообщений и не может получать новые сообщения, пока не удалит часть старых"

----------


## Topic

Плиз. Тоже прошу ссылочку  на Украинские конфигурации.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

Как вариант для России - см. подпись в любом моем сообщении. Для Украины часть выкладывается в украинской ПОПРОШАЙКЕ.

----------

3RDForce (15.05.2014), NikkyWalker (28.05.2014)

----------


## fin-otd

А тсж обновления (отученные) где можно взятьИ?

----------


## aj24

> А тсж обновления (отученные) где можно взятьИ?


Помоему, ТСЖ не имеет защиты конфигурации. Только защита платформы.

----------


## Ukei

> ТСЖ не имеет защиты конфигурации.


 - Это не так. ТСЖ защищена даже Базовая.

----------


## danilkolviv

Здравствуйте!
Может кто-то подскажет, *куда девался раздел с дисками ИТС* ?
никак не могу найти его... и по прежней ссылке недоступен...

----------


## Ukei

*danilkolviv*, правообладатели не дремлют. ;) Все темы со ссылками с форума удалены.

----------


## aj24

> - Это не так. ТСЖ защищена даже Базовая.


Действительно. Перепутал с "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ". Прошу прощения.

----------


## Nop

Здравствуйте, тут есть тема "1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!"

Там в теме:



> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ"
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), *авторская сборка*:


Решил эту версию из интереса поставить на свою лицензионную базовую оболочку и на удивление эта сборка оказалась более расширенна(другое меню, расширены пункты номенклатуры и т.д), нежели та база, которая идёт в коробке. Но при этом так же обновляется и никаких проблем. Пытался сравнить в стандартных настройках, многое отличается и одинаково не настроить.

Я так понимаю, что через конфигуратор базовую версию нельзя менять. 
Может быть есть где-то FAQ по гибкой настройке 1с 8.3 База?

----------


## Ukei

- Скорее всего у Вас не чистая Базовая, а одна из её вариаций: Упрощенка или Предприниматель. Они также обновляются дистрибутивами Базовой. Скачайте и сравните со своей.

----------


## vovchicnn

> - Скорее всего у Вас не чистая Базовая, а одна из её вариаций: Упрощенка или Предприниматель. Они также обновляются дистрибутивами Базовой. Скачайте и сравните со своей.


Базовая - она потому и Базовая, что не подлежит модернизации. Работает только в "заводском" варианте. Здесь на форуме никаких переделок нет, просто всё "левое", на страх и риск пользователя. 
А у Nop одно из двух:
1. Возможно, рн её запустил с другим интерфейсом.
2. Возможно, версия ЗАМЕТНО новее, соответственно и изменения отсюда.
3. Это уже экзотика: он вообще другую конфигурацию запустил... Тогда вопрос: как обновить измудрился? Или просто новую запустил?

----------


## Александр120

> Действительно. Перепутал с "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ". Прошу прощения.


То есть конфигурации 1С теперь скачать нельзя?

----------

